# Twelve String Love?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

MULTIPLE CHOICE POLL

How many of you own 12-string guitars? Is is an acoustic or electric or perhaps a double (6 & 12)? Why did you buy it, for something different, for specific songs or gor gigging with?

Here is the Yamaha LL16-12 string. Does anyone have one of something similar? What are your thoughts on this model?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I always thought keeping one in tune would be a huge hassle.
in other news, I am pretty darned lazy in retrospect


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I have 12 string love. When I play & sing solo, it's what I play. Why? Depth of the sound maybe? Just so much more going on that I think adds to sound. The Yamaha looks sweet, I've never played one though. I play a Takamine these days. Before that I had a fender F80-12 that I wore the frets off of. Also have some 12 string electrics. Rhythm only, forget about ripping out any awesome lead riffs. Bending is out of the question too.
These days with built in tuners and electronic tuners everywhere, keeping a 12 in tune isn't anymore of a hassle than keeping a 6 in tune. You tune your standard 6 strings, and then go back and match the octave strings to their mates. Easy.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have an S&P Woodland 12. After about a year and a half now, the honeymoon period is over. I still really like it. I would like maybe a bit thicker neck (not wider), but I am getting really really picky as it is that close. I have played a few Yamihas and they have been nice too. Not sure if I have played the same model as you. I tried Simon and Patrick first as my S&P 6 (in the back) I have liked for 20 years.












Both have spruce tops, the 6 was as light as the 12 when it was new.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I owned a twelve string for a couple of years. It sounded nice...BUT It was neck heavy and prone to doing nose dives. I hated changing & tuning the strings. It sat in its case for a long time before I sold it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have an S&P Woodland 12 w/Cedar top.
Cool guitar.
I love it for strumming chords, and for the full sound it gets.

I bought a 12 string because I wanted something different than what I had, I liked 12 strings (Having played them before), I had a use for one, and they're cool.

It took a while to find one I liked as they weren't common around here at the time.
I got mine at the same store on the same day as Tom Jackson bought a 6 string

We were trying them out in the same area.

The only thing I don't like about 12 strings is changing the strings.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> I have an S&P Woodland 12 w/Cedar top.
> Cool guitar.
> I love it for strumming chords, and for the full sound it gets.
> 
> ...


Very nice. My first guitar was an S & P Cedar 6 so this looks very familiar to me.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't love them, but I certainly don't hate them. I like them, but I prefer six-strings. I am not much into 12-string electrics, though; I like the acoustics better.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I have a 2001 Guild F412 jumbo maple 12 string. The label says "Prototype" on it! I love the guitar and play it frequently. I recently recorded a tune using it and posted it on this forum. It stays in tune great - I put strings on it, and once they are stretched out, I hardly have to tune it.

I also have had a few Gibson 6/12 doubleneck electrics over the years, including two different Page VOS versions, and all were *great*!


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I have a Taylor 855-CE. I've been using it quite a bit, lately. It's a great sounding guitar on it's own and sounds huge straight into our PA.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

I voted that I love twelve string guitars. And I do. But not for me. I have no desire to add that instrument to my personal instrument arsenal, but I admire them, and enjoy listening to other people play them.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a 12 string Hohner from the 80s. I like it but only play it occasionally. A 12 string rickenbacker is on the big 'I'm hoping to get someday' list...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Woof said:


> A 12 string rickenbacker is on the big 'I'm hoping to get someday' list...


A word of advice.......play before you buy. There is nothing harder to play than 12 strings on a 1-5/8" nut. IMHO of course. 1-3/4 to 1-7/8 seems to be the comfort zone.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> A word of advice.......play before you buy. There is nothing harder to play than 12 strings on a 1-5/8" nut. IMHO of course. 1-3/4 to 1-7/8 seems to be the comfort zone.


A very good word of advice. Rickenbackers are notorious for having a narrow neck on their 12 strings.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I love 12 string guitars, but I really don't know what I would do with one, other than bang out the occasional Byrds' song. I am not much of a finger picker.

Tho' this one has caught my eye more than once.....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey, I could go for an electric 12--I could take a Strat version, a semi hollow one and a reso...


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I love the sound, but don't have one and have never played one. I guess I've never really had the opportunity come to think of it. 

Noob question, is a 12 string much more difficult to play than a 6 string (when playing chords)? I couldn't imagine my hamhock hands and sausage fingers ever being able to finger pick a 12 string, I have enough trouble with 6 strings.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I love the sound of a good twelve string but I find the string spacing at the bridge to be my biggest enemy. For me trying to play something like "Living in the country" on one of those Yamaha FG 12's is an absolute nightmare, though I haven't tried one of the ll16 12's yet.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have been thinking about a 12 string but not sure. I find the sound of the 12 string can be enchanting for about 5 minutes. Then I get tired of it. Maybe I've just never played the right one.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I love the sound of a nice acoustic 12-string, and I would love to own one - it's just that there are a lot of other instruments I would buy first that would see a lot more use. (Plus, I know where to borrow one if I ever did need one for something.)

An electric 12-string would be nice too, but it would be even farther down the usefulness list.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Only owned 2. Back in the '70s a Fender acoustic 12 string passed through my hands. At about the same time I apparently (there are photos, I don't actually remember it well) had a borrowed Martin.

Around '96 my good wife gave me a Marc Beneteau 12 string which has served me ever since. Rosewood back/sides, spruce top, ebony fingerboard/bridge, bone saddle/nut, Schaller machines with ebony buttons, rather tight waist but deep body so it feels small but sounds big. I love the thing.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cartcanuck said:


> Noob question, is a 12 string much more difficult to play than a 6 string (when playing chords)? I couldn't imagine my hamhock hands and sausage fingers ever being able to finger pick a 12 string, I have enough trouble with 6 strings.


It is different in some ways--I find it takes a little more strength & co-ordination due to two strings, and I find single notes a bit more tricky due to the distance between courses of strings--but with some practice these can be learned.
But mostly I use mine for strumming.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Once you get used to the string spacing and get the finger tips used to the extra strings it is not bad at all. I love the sound of my 12 string with a capo on it!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Once you get used to the string spacing and get the finger tips used to the extra strings it is not bad at all. I love the sound of my 12 string with a capo on it!


I had a capo on mine one time when I had a song in one key and everybody else had it in a different key (The key got changed last minute and they forgot to let me know--so I borrowed a capo and played it with the chords I was familiar with.) 
But that's about it.

Still there would be some interesting voicing options with a capo.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

"Hasn't hit me yet" on the 12 string, capo 2, helps get that mandolin sound in the song.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a similar Yamaha acoustic. Mine's an FG-460S-12. Sounds really good. Hard to play though. Really big neck and I have small hands. 
Bought a Chinese Gibson Les Paul knockoff 12 string electric. I adore it but again - really big neck that I suspect gives me hand pain. I'm addicted now though so I'm thinking about building a Warmoth double neck.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Cups said:


> I have a similar Yamaha acoustic. Mine's an FG-460S-12. Sounds really good. Hard to play though. Really big neck and I have small hands.
> Bought a Chinese Gibson Les Paul knockoff 12 string electric. I adore it but again - really big neck that I suspect gives me hand pain. I'm addicted now though so I'm thinking about building a Warmoth double neck.


I have huge hands so if you are going to get a smaller neck built, let me know and we'll check out the specs on the present neck and I may buy it from you.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> "Hasn't hit me yet" on the 12 string, capo 2, helps get that mandolin sound in the song.


I find a lot of the songs I do end up with either capo 2 or 3 (on a 12 string). They really seem to come to life in that range. 5 & up they start sounding "funny" almost.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I heard a guy the other day with a capo at the 6th or 7th fret--it did sound like a mandolin.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I've had several 12 string guitars - A Yamaha (loved it), a Framus (junk), an Ovation (nice but hard to play with the rounded back), a Rickenbacker Crescent style (poorly designed, hard to set up and play), another Ovation (when will I learn) and a custom made Odyssey (magnificent!!!).

I like to tune them Leo Kottke style - double strings (no octaves) slightly detuned from each other for a natural choral-like effect.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't love them, but I don't hate them either - i've heard some stuff I really like on them...I'd like to try it on 'Hasn't Hit Me Yet' - the effect would certainly be nice there...

I've only tried a few, and for a short time, though. I suspect if one got put in my hands, or I got to borrow/acquire one, I could have some fun with it....


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I neither "Love" nor "Hate" 12-string guitars, I place them somewhere in the middle, so I voted _other_.

I did own a Takamine 12-string acoustic guitar in the past for many years that sounded great and was nice to play, but changing the strings was a massive PIA. I have recently considered buying a new one but I'm not in a huge hurry to do that.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

I have had several 12-string guitars over the years...Yamaha, Ovation, Gibson...

Currently, I have a Carter 12-string (Don Carter is a luthier here in Sarnia, and this was custom made for me), and a Takamine 12-string to cover the acoustic side. 

For the electric end of things, I have two double necks, and I also have a "Frankenphone" parts guitar. The double necks are 

a) a Dillion EDS1275 clone (before they were forced to make a model that has less semblance to the real thing). The body is wider than a Gibson, but it is decked out almost exactly like an EDS1275 otherwise. Two problems with it are the bridge on the 12 string side (only six saddles, just like the Gibson), and the fact that the necks are both the same width.

b) an OLP double neck, roughly based on the EBMM Axis model body. Unlike the EBMMs, there are only four bolts per neck pocket instead of five, but the necks have not been unstable to this point. Benefits of this one? The 12 string bridge has twelve saddles, and the 12 string neck is WIDE. 
I have enough trouble chording properly, I don't really need an insufficiently equipped (only six saddles) bridge defeating intonation right off the bat, so the twelve saddle bridge was something I had sought out. 

Actually, I put one of those twelve saddle bridges on...

c) the Frankenphone. It has an old bolt on Epiphone 12-string acoustic neck, mated to a Jazzmaster-style body and equipped with Seymour Duncan Jazzmaster pickups. 

So, I think I have the 12-string segment covered (for now).

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have one but don't pick it up often. I think they work best when you're doing solo or duo work.

This is a clip from a few years back. It's a bit boring, just strumming and singing.

Don't mind the front porch and double chin. That was 60 pounds ago, LOL.

Ibanez by thew way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzkcFe8h5Fg


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome Milkman! I really enjoyed that clip. And it answers the question, "why a 12 string?" very well.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Lincoln.

Nothing fancy. I _will _say that the camera mic really sucks bottom out of the sound. In the room it's a much fuller sound.

Obviously as a result of this thread, I just picked up my 12 and strummed through Styx's Crystal Ball.

12 strings do have a very distinctive and appealing quality. I like them in moderate doses.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nice clip milkman!

i play 3 12 strings
a norman b-20-12 converted to lap style
a 68 eko ranger (awesome guitar) for straight up playing
and this 69 silvertone (its a rebranded stella) for bottleneck


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Voted I own one. I still have my Yamaha FG-440-12s that I bought new in the late 80's. When I play this guitar, which isn't as often anymore because I'm discovering electric now, I usually just strum. ( my sweet lord, edmund fitzgerald, give a little etc...) I have always enjoyed the way 12 strings sound. I like the bottom end my yami produces. Like the others I hate tuning it, tech advances have made that much easier, and I avoid string changes like the plague. Capo it up and you can get something that sounds like a Mandolin. I actually find open chords on a 6 string acoustic more painful to my fingertips, the pair on the 12 spreads out the pressure point for me. Barre chords are the opposite, very hard for me to barre 12 strings. I am a bedroom player mainly and am uncertain how 12 strings fair in a jam/band situation. Good luck on your quest.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Lemme see, my fist 12 was a Seagull S12 cherry / cedar. Then I got a Guild F-512 rosewood / spruce and I have to say once you own a Guild 12, nothing, NOTHING, compares! So I got a JF-30-12 maple / spruce. Now I have a Guild F-112 hog / spruce. The "warmest of the bunch is the 112, could be that it is also the oldest, 1963. The brightest was the maple and the fullest was the rosewood. The Seagull got me into 12's but cannot compare to Guilds.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a 12 string acoustic that I've had for nearly 30 years. For strumming, I love it...the bright, full sound for chords is so much more appealing to me than a 6 string. For gritty, bluesy, picking or drop tuning...its 6 string all the way. I will always have both


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Stop it! I already want one, but my GAS for a 12 string increases exponentially reading this thread.

Neil


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

I love them. I've never owned one but I've played them over the years. I would like to get a 12-string acoustic someday. An electric double-neck is attractive to me but not at the top of the list.

As far as playing them goes, I didn't find it too difficult, just a little different. You kind of get used to it. I learned _Dust in the Wind_, _Pigs on the Wing_, etc. on a 6-string acoustic and they sounded OK but I quite enjoyed playing them on a 12-string when I got the chance. Same for _Hotel California_ which uses a capo at the 7th fret if I recall correctly. No way on earth you'd want to hold barre chords at the 7th fret of a 12-string for very long. ;-)

I'm pretty sure I've never played the one in the OP but I'm fond of Yamaha in general. When the time comes for me to go looking for a 12-string, I will start with Yamaha and move on to all the other choices available nowadays.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I've been thinking about getting a twelve string acoustic for many years, but am yet to pull the trigger. They sound great to my ears, but I have to find a good way to convince the lady that it is a necessary addition to my growing amount of gear. 
One of these days I will find a great deal too good to pass up.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Tell her about all the beautiful songs about love you'll write for her on it!


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

That just may work. . .


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

OldSoulBluesMan said:


> That just may work. . .


Probably wouldn't hurt, unless you never write her a song.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh I'll write her a tune or two, but she is a much better singer than I. So maybe I can convince her to form a duo with me where we absolutely have to have a 12'er


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

12 strings kinda scare me from an integrity point of view. I've seen all kinds of bad things happen to six strings because of string tension (and neglect) and I can't imagine that all manufacturer's have figured out how to mitigate this with 12 strings none the less - though I suppose most reputable maker's have. This thread isn't relieving my GAS either.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Swervin55 said:


> 12 strings kinda scare me from an integrity point of view. I've seen all kinds of bad things happen to six strings because of string tension (and neglect) and I can't imagine that all manufacturer's have figured out how to mitigate this with 12 strings none the less - though I suppose most reputable maker's have. This thread isn't relieving my GAS either.


well, I've had 12 strings since the 70's without an issue. No neck problems, no bridge problems either. I know a guy who's had a Segal cedar top 12 string (cedar is very soft) for almost that long and his hasn't had a problem either. I wouldn't let that worry hold you back.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> I wouldn't let that worry hold you back.


Oh great, like I need the encouragement.:smile-new:


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

Norman B18 acoustic and a "Rickenfaker", Meistro 12 string electric, very nice jangly sound.

http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x438/rcacs/Morden-20130216-00229_zpsb98e860f.jpg

cheers


----------



## HarpBoy (Jun 10, 2009)

I love 'em. I own a Strat XII and for a couple of years owned a Martin J12-16. I wish I still had the acoustic, but sold to fund another purchase. I wish I still had it. I gigged with it and do so with my Strat as well. I generally tune 12s down to D and use a capo. I like the reduced tension on the strings, and on the Strat the nut is fairly narrow at the nut and by using a capo, it effectively makes the neck a little wider.

I'll own an acoustic 12 again some day.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I love a good sounding 12 string guitar. I've owned two Rickenbacker 12's over the years. They were hard to play and maintain especially when changing strings. This is my 1970 Eko Ranger XII. It's a well built good sounding guitar.



TD


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

My Art & Lutherie 12 Cedar Antique Burst .


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

fraser said:


> nice clip milkman!
> 
> i play 3 12 strings
> a norman b-20-12 converted to lap style
> ...


Wow.....bottleneck with a 12 string.....I play bottleneck but I can't imagine trying to lay a slide on the bass strings. You must be running the slide exclusively at B and E or however you have the thing tuned. 
I had a 12 string Martin some years ago with a 12th fret neck joint (forget the model number). Bought it from Long and McQuade (used). Found I didn't play it much and times got tough so I sold it to Song Bird in Toronto. Now I have an older Seagull with a cedar top. Nice sounding guitar and the value is better suited to the attention it gets.


----------

